
Money in Open Source, and How Needle and Thread Will Be Profitable - tdurden
https://medium.com/needle-thread/money-in-open-source-and-how-needle-thread-will-be-profitable-79a809bfe316#.z9egqm67z
======
mr_blobs
"One significant issue, not just in open source software but in the entire
worldwide software industry in general, is a decreased perceived value of
software. "

The irony of this statement is that because of the plethora of open source
software given away for free for the last decade, there is now a perceived
decrease in value.

